# PREDATORS



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

My Webpage


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice collection.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i second that


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

damn nice collection.
is that wolf a erythinus erythinus i had one of those for 24 hrs i picked it up for a friend a very nice wolf.
i like the snakeheads too
dixon


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

nice


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Beautiful collection indeed.

I dont mean to be rude, but is the piranha in this picture... abnormal? it looks as if his eye is less like a coin and more like a golfball...and its close to its nose... or is it just an odd angle?

-Mark

http://community.webshots.com/photo/117002...117006943DrGcQZ


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

ODD ANGLE


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice collection


----------

